# EN: Je voudrais (t')apprendre la langue anglaise



## Talibun

Bonjour ou bonsoir à tous,

Je voudrais traduire trois phrases qui peuvent se confondre :

- Je voudrais (ou j'aimerais) *apprendre* la langue anglaise.
- Je voudrais (ou j'aimerais) *t'apprendre *la langue anglaise.
- Je voudrais (ou j'aimerais) *que tu apprennes* la langue anglaise.

Voilà ma tentative pour la première :

- I would want (or I would like) to learn English.

Mais pour les deux autres je n'y arrive pas. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Reliure

Pour la deuxième tu dois utiliser "to teach" (= enseigner)
Un petit essai pour la troisième ?


----------



## Talibun

Reliure said:


> Pour la deuxième tu dois utiliser "to teach" (= enseigner)



Donc ce n'est pas possible avec "to learn" ? Voici ma tentative :

I would like to teach *you* English language.

Et si je voulais dire : je voudrais lui (homme ou femme) apprendre la langue anglaise, par quoi je dois remplacer *you* ?



Reliure said:


> Un petit essai pour la troisième ?


Non, je n'y arrive pas...


----------



## Talibun

Reliure said:


> Un petit essai pour la troisième ?


Finalement j'essaie :

- I would want (or I would like) *that you* learn English.

C'est bon ?


----------



## VanOo

I wish you learn English (souhait)
I want you to learn English (plus autoritaire)
I would like you learn English


----------



## Talibun

Merci, ces trois possibilités sont-elles pour la troisième phrase (Je voudrais (ou j'aimerais) *que tu apprennes* la langue anglaise.) ? Ce serait donc possible d'utiliser le verbe "to learn"...

La troisième possibilité est aussi un souhait, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## VanOo

Non, non mes propositions concernent la dernière.
Tu dois utiliser "teach" pour la seconde.

Pour répondre à ta question tu utilise _her/him_ pour la troisième personne du singulier mais tu aurais pu trouver tout seul


----------



## Talibun

VanOo said:


> Non, non mes propositions concernent la dernière.
> Tu dois utiliser "teach" pour la seconde.


Oui effectivement je m'en étais aperçu et j'ai corrigé.



VanOo said:


> Pour répondre à ta question tu utilise _her/him_ pour la troisième personne du singulier mais tu aurais pu trouver tout seul


Oui mais j'avais un doute...


----------



## Talibun

VanOo said:


> I wish you learn English (souhait)
> I want you *to* learn English (plus autoritaire)
> I would like you learn English


Ah oui, je me demandais pourquoi, il n'y a pas de "to" dans la première et la troisième phrase. 

Et la troisième possibilité est aussi un souhait, n'est-ce pas ?     

En tous les cas merci...


----------



## Reliure

Talibun said:


> je me demandais pourquoi, il n'y a pas de "to" dans la première et la troisième phrase.


Bonne question !  Car moi,  je suis persuadée qu'il y en a un ! 
*3) I would like you to learn English*.


----------



## Talibun

Et c'est le cas aussi pour la première ou non ?

Sinon ma tentative est erronée alors :  I would want (or I would like) *that you* learn English ?


----------



## Reliure

Talibun said:


> Sinon ma tentative est erronée alors : I would want (or I would like) *that you* learn English ?


 
 Heu, je dirais qu'en effet, " _I would like *that you* learn English_ " ne va pas, mais je laisse aux natifs le soin de confirmer.

Sinon, je n'aime pas beaucoup : " _I would want_ ", j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas très idiomatique.


----------



## TomasCruiz

I wish you learn English 
I want you learn English 
I would like you learn English

I wish* that* you *would* learn English ("that" n'est pas nécessaire, mais c'est mieux)
I want you *to* learn English
I would like you* to* learn English


----------



## CacaoSeeds

On fait un petit résumé:

Je voudrais apprendre la langue anglaise: _I would like to learn English._
Je voudrais t'apprendre la langue anglaise : _I would like to teach you English._
Je voudrais que tu apprennes la langue anglaise: _I would like you to learn English._


----------



## TomasCruiz

parfait

J'écris ce message parce que WR pense que le courier « parfait » est trop court.

Edit: Oops, I thought you were french, and asking a question.  Nevermind


----------



## Talibun

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

Merci à tous pour votre participation.



CacaoSeeds said:


> On fait un petit résumé:
> 
> Je voudrais apprendre la langue anglaise: _I would like to learn English._
> Je voudrais t'apprendre la langue anglaise : _I would like to teach you English._
> Je voudrais que tu apprennes la langue anglaise: _I would like you to learn English._


Merci pour ce résumé, tu as bien suivi la discussion.

Edit : correction d'une faute, merci à *Reliure... 
*


----------

